# Ham Radio Newbie, looking for Ham Radio Savant



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello,

I am looking for anyone who can help a newbie out. My daughter and I are both learning morse code and I am interested in getting a ham radio that would allow me to key in CW / morse code / try communicating with others. Ideally, I would like a radio that is portable, think walkie-talkie type, that I can throw into my backpack that I take to work each day. I am fine with either a button on the radio that I use to key in morse, or a port on it where I can connect an external paddle. I'd prefer the latter, but I am just beginning.

Thanks,

hansonb4


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Ask Inceptor


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Well. I was told by a friend that the only ones that use morse code anymore are the communists in China. So if you have no problem with people in China reading what you are talking about....


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I'd love to help ya but I'm the Idiot half of Idiot/Savant, but let me see what I can do to answer the question.

Within "Ham Radio" there are two types (primarily) of communication - FM and AM. Your FM rigs are mostly handheld and mobile car rigs that run FM on 70 CM and 2M. There are some others like 1.25M and some people run FM on 6M. These bands all excel at voice audio communication from .25 miles away to as far as 200 or 300 miles out. 6M can even bounce a skip on Sporadic-E to get much further. But mostly line of sight is what these are used for. Repeaters and simplex voice communication rule this part of Ham Radio.

Then there is the longer range radio - that's on AM. AM has Single Side Band and Continuous Wave (SSB & CW). The CW is where you find people banging out Morse Code - and TONS of it! There are contests almost every other weekend with people trying to see who can make the most / furthest contacts on CW in Morse. Most of this is all done on some pretty long wavelength frequencies from 10M on up. The range of 80M to 180M is hot with Morse. Trouble is, most of those units are pushing 100w of power, are bigger than a desktop PC, use more electricity than Ol' Sparky, and need an antenna array that would make SETI jealous. They aren't practical for even a backpack in most cases.

You might get close to what you are looking for with one of the following models of Yaesu (other make similar products).
FT-817
FT-857
FT-897

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

There are a number of Amateur Radio clubs near where you reside, along with a number of Hamfests and Hamconventions, where you would be able to both ask knowledgeable persons of such personally, and a hands-on assessment of equipment.

AARL Home

Radio Club search

Hamfest and Convention Database


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> I'd love to help ya but I'm the Idiot half of Idiot/Savant, but let me see what I can do to answer the question.
> 
> Within "Ham Radio" there are two types (primarily) of communication - FM and AM. Your FM rigs are mostly handheld and mobile car rigs that run FM on 70 CM and 2M. There are some others like 1.25M and some people run FM on 6M. These bands all excel at voice audio communication from .25 miles away to as far as 200 or 300 miles out. 6M can even bounce a skip on Sporadic-E to get much further. But mostly line of sight is what these are used for. Repeaters and simplex voice communication rule this part of Ham Radio.
> 
> ...


Nah, now... There are some fairly reasonable antennas out there . Or you can build your own. But you want to work with talkies, hanson. You'll only need to use a small whip for that. I agree with GT that the world is headed away from morse code. Nothing wrong if you want to learn it, but you don't need it to get a license any more. A Yaesu or Icomm handheld should be all you need.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

James m said:


> Well. I was told by a friend that the only ones that use morse code anymore are the communists in China. So if you have no problem with people in China reading what you are talking about....


Well dammit, James. Morse code is so cool. What about if the grid goes down; what if you don't want strangers that you are trying to communicate with your daughter to stay put, I'll come get you. With Morse, no one knows if it is a girl, boy, child, adult, etc...

THIS SUCKS!!!

I hear that when the airwaves get crowded, morse is easier to get through.

Sh!t. Morse code is cool.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't see why you couldn't use morse code on a cb radio or a FRS/GMRS. But if you did, I'm sure you will probably piss someone off. LOL


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> I don't see why you couldn't use morse code on a cb radio or a FRS/GMRS. But if you did, I'm sure you will probably piss someone off. LOL


§ 95.412 (CB Rule 12) 
What communications may be transmitted?
(a) You may use your CB station to transmit two-way plain language communications. Two-way plain language communications are communications without codes or coded messages. Operating signals such as "ten codes" are not considered codes or coded messages. You may transmit two-way plain language communications only to other CB stations, to units of your own CB station or to authorized government stations on CB frequencies about-
(1) Your personal or business activities or those of members of your immediate family living in your household;
(2) Emergencies (see CB Rule 18, § 95.418);
(3) Traveler assistance (see CB Rule 18, § 95.418); or
(4) Civil defense activities in connection with official tests or drills conducted by, or actual emergencies announced by, the civil defense agency with authority over the area in which your station is located.

GMRS and FRS
All messages must be in plain language (without codes or hidden meanings). They may be in a foreign language, except for call signs (see §95.119 and §95.181(e)).


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

We're talking grid down, Sock.
The regs go out the window...

He wants to use coded communication, and if SHTF, nobody will come knocking on his door telling him to stop.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> We're talking grid down, Sock.
> The regs go out the window...
> 
> He wants to use coded communication, and if SHTF, nobody will come knocking on his door telling him to stop.


Bingo! I want to be able to go old school. Plus, Morse is cool $h!t. When everyone is trying to communicate over the airwaves, apparently morse is better at getting through.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If someone is outputting higher than you, it won't get through whatever it is.
CW(morse code) can transmit on frequencies that are just outside of the usable range for voice communication.
CW frequencies can reach farther, in general, as well.
You won't be able to compete against voice comms if both are active at the same time.


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

hansonb4 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for anyone who can help a newbie out. My daughter and I are both learning morse code and I am interested in getting a ham radio that would allow me to key in CW / morse code / try communicating with others. Ideally, I would like a radio that is portable, think walkie-talkie type, that I can throw into my backpack that I take to work each day. I am fine with either a button on the radio that I use to key in morse, or a port on it where I can connect an external paddle. I'd prefer the latter, but I am just beginning.


Once you get your Ham license, why not look at HF radios. These radio already have Key ports for CW and you won't find that in a HT. You might look at portable rigs like the Icom IC-7200 and Yaesu FT-817, FT-857, or FT-897.

Some of these radios also cover VHF/UHF, but they may not be as small as you wish for daily carry. I guess you could use something like a MFJ Code Oscillator to send CW and just key the HT by hand. I understand your wants in features, but HT's are FM and CW is a different mode for transmission.


----------

